# HSS724 Honda



## Q-town Ranger

Recently purchased the HSS 724 snow blower.

I did not lay out the extra $500 for electric start; may regret that some day but not yet. it's easy to start even when stored in a cold (-20) shed.

It throws the snow about 10 metres, not 14 as advertised. Still, 10 m is lots for most applications.

My old blower was 28" wide; the difference down to 24" is noticeable and I'd recommend paying the extra $400 for the 28" if you think you might need it.

Negatives:

Steering is Armstrong; no brake to stop one track and let the machine swing itself around. Offset somewhat by the transmission lockout for easy turning and pulling when the machine is not running. Also, the machine is light enough at 200 lb that it's fairly easy to steer.

Pretty expensive.

Like:

There is a lever on the right handle to raise/lower the auger to the right height for transport or blowing. Very handy and ingenious.

One-handed operation; once the auger is engaged it is locked to the drive lever, so you can turn the chute while still moving ahead and blowing snow. 

Hydrostatic transmission. Fast and easy to use.

Handles heavy dense snow no problem.

Handy carb drain and fuel shutoff.

Good owners manual.

They are all nice when they are new, but with about an hour of operation so far I give it about 8 out of 10.









QR


----------



## hunterdude

I have same snow blower but with electric start. I like mine but seems we have had hardly any snow this year,but as we speak minus 32 with a windchill off -50


----------

